# Refuse loader



## Nathan Barnes (Jun 29, 2019)

so.... I like to run between 5k 2 to 3 times a week (not as regular lately due to sciatica) but for 6 months I have been working as a refuse recycle loader.
I dare not have breakfast as the bolus would have me flat out by 8am and if I do any sort of correction when I’m sitting in the low teens I am hypo with in an hour. I’m on around half the basal rate at 44 than I was at 14.
Anyone else have jobs that seriously affect the diabetes?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2019)

Why not have a very low carb breakfast instead of not having anything. If you can eat eggs, a mushroom or cheese and/or ham omelette will set you up for the day without the need for a bolus. I find an omelette really stabilises me for the day, especially if I have a salad with it. I usually don't have carbs at lunch either, just a chunk of cheese or some olives or nuts and then have a bolus with my carbs (usually a few potatoes) in the evening.


----------

